# Zenith 63K float adjustment



## nitrozahn (Nov 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the proper float adjustment measurement is for the zenith carb on a Wisconsin TR10D? I have a Bolens 1000 and the carb leaks gas. I have replaced the needle valve and seat, but I do not have the proper height measurement to properly adjust the float. Thanks in advance


----------

